# Just an idea



## Netslum (Dec 28, 2011)

We should start a weekly meet up for local users like 2600 does.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm down.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

